# [SOLVED] touchpad scrolling not working....



## davesbray (May 6, 2012)

not sure im posting in the right forum, but here goes

i have recently upgraded to windows 7 and now the scroll part of my touchpad mouse isnt responsive. i have tried looking for settings to change this but cant find any. is there a driver i can download free?

im using a packard bell EasyNote LJ65 V1.00
thanks in advance


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

Hi,

Here's the link for the touchpad drivers, select your model and install which one you have (i think it might be synaptics) 

Support Download

Steve


----------



## davesbray (May 6, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

thanks Steve, but its not recognising the serial number, and the model number isnt on the list... the stickers have worn out on the bottom so im using something called belarc advisor to get these details, is there any other way of finding it?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

Hi,

Use the manual search in product category. Notebook > EasyNote > En-LJ65 then scroll down for touchpad drivers, it is there it just won't let me link it direct.

Steve


----------



## davesbray (May 6, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

ahhh ok, thanks, and sorry for seeming like a bit of an idiot!! :facepalm:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

lol no worries, any luck so far?

Steve


----------



## davesbray (May 6, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

yep, all sorted now, thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

Great stuff, glad i could help. Good luck in future with your Notebook.

Could you mark the thread as solved using the thread tools at the top of the first post please.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## davesbray (May 6, 2012)

*Re: touchpad scrolling not working....*

no worries. thanks again


----------

